# Lovely Apricot Pigeon at Marin Humane Society, CA



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

I'm trying to help the Marin Humane Society find a good home for this lovely, apricot-colored pigeon. Please contact Catherine Tryon directly at [email protected] for more information.

Thanks!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Do you know offhand if they're still a no-kill shelter? What a cutie. Hopefully someone will adopt him. If he's on limited time I can get him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely bird.....


----------



## Hawk Dodger (Feb 6, 2002)

Looks like a Dun(or what some call yellow)B-roller to me... Probably got chased by a hawk and got lost....


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Apricot has been adopted!*

Catherine contacted me with the good news that Apricot has been adopted and is now a companion for a formerly single pigeon. Yea!!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

He is a beautiful redhead. I hope he likes his new home.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm really glad to hear it. Thanks for letting us know, I've been thinking about him down there every day.


----------

